# rap music fans? (mini gloat)



## RAdams (Dec 7, 2009)

I have listened to rap music since before it was popular for white kids to listen to rap. Most of my music collection is old school rap. 

My brother called me the other night from Okinawa. He had just got home from work, where he works at a bowling alley. Too Short, and E-40 were both there bowling. My brother ended up hanging out with them for half of the night, bowling like 5 games and the works. He made such an impact on them, they came back the next morning to leave him their autographs. He is a rap fan, but nothing like me. SO, as a cool suprise for me, he is mailing me the bowling pin they signed!!!!!!! 

How freakin cool! Now i gotta go through the list of autographs i have...


Violent J, and Shaggy 2 Dope of I.C.P.
Tech N9Ne
Filthee Immigrants
Too Short
E-40

WOW! that is too cool. woulda been cooler if i coulda been there!


----------



## Darrin (Dec 7, 2009)

hahaha, thats cool. I saw Eric B and Rakeem back in 91 in Cincinnati.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've never been a fan of rap.. I read somewhere:

Rap is to Music what the
Etch-A-Sketch is to Art    :tongue:


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 7, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> I've never been a fan of rap.. I read somewhere:
> 
> Rap is to Music what the
> Etch-A-Sketch is to Art :tongue:


 

Rap is a joke, but Etch a Sketch, not so much.
Check this out...http://www.gvetchedintime.com/gvetchedintime/gallery.php


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 7, 2009)

Why does Snoop Dogg carry an umbrella?










Fo' Drizzle....


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a pimp mug.  I know it fits in here with this post somwhere...  But it says pimp with diamonds.  Lol.  I am a big version of ice tea.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 7, 2009)

No E-40, but a couple of cans of WD40.

There is a reason rap rhymes with crap.


----------



## areaman (Dec 7, 2009)

there are people that can produce true art with an etch a sketch.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 7, 2009)

areaman said:


> there are people that can produce true art with an etch a sketch.


 Might not be the case with rap however! :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 7, 2009)

You guys are just haters! Lol, old people are funny!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 8, 2009)

There is a reason rap sounds so much like crap.  Just kidding RA.  Although I am in no way a fan of the music, but then again not too many of my type of music.  To each his/her own.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 8, 2009)

Oops, got sidetracked.  I meant to say not too many are a fan of my type of music.


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Rap is NOT music , it's a very bad attempt at poetry .


----------



## RAdams (Dec 8, 2009)

This thread was aimed at the RAP MUSIC FANS. If you dislike rap music so much, why did you even click on my post? just to HATE. 

This thread should have been just like every other thread. If you Ain't got something nice to say, then shut your mouth!

I would never come on IAP and smash on country music. I can't stand country music but i don't hate on what other people like. If someone came on here talking about Clint Black, i would say "Good for you", and leave it at that. 

Totally uncool. 


The Drizzle part was funny tho!


----------



## RAdams (Dec 8, 2009)

So i am the bad guy for posting something that i think some of my fellow younger turners might be interested in because some people instantly started flaming and i stuck up for my choice in music? 

If this were about religion, and i said i had the Pope's autograph and people started flaming "Pope rhymes with Dope" then they would get slammed i am sure. But because my topic of choice is rap, it's ok to dog my thread? 

My comment about people shutting their muoths was a referance to a lesson that ALL of our mommies and daddies should have taught us when we were about 5 or 6. I have been in my fair share of heated discussions on this forum. So much so that i know for a fact i have made enemies, and some people have blocked sight of all my threads and posts. I have recently been reminded of that rule myself, and try very hard not to be ignorant to people. At the same time, I refuse to let people bash something that i am passionate about. 

If you want to post to my thread ADDRESSED to rap music fans, then say you don't like rap music, or dont understand it or whatever, and move on. Don't tell me how it isn't even music, and it rymes with crap for a reason, and etch a sketch is more artistic than rap. THAT IS HATING.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 8, 2009)

newlondon88 said:


> i've never been a fan of rap.. I read somewhere:
> 
> Rap is to music what the
> etch-a-sketch is to art :tongue:


 





hatin'...

 You coulda stopped after saying that you are not a fan of rap and all would be cool. But instead, you had to add something snappy you read once. At that point, you stopped being a non rap fan, and became a rap hater.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ron, don't let em get to you. People fear what they don't understand. I have yet to find a music style I didn't like (even Polka). I have as much rap as I do country and enjoy both. I also have lot of classical and rock. To me it's just another music style to be enjoyed.


----------



## dexter0606 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow 
Those will be worth a small fortune someday.
I could send you my autograph. LOL

Jeff


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 8, 2009)

RAdams said:


> So i am the bad guy for posting something that i think some of my fellow younger turners might be interested in because some people instantly started flaming and i stuck up for my choice in music?
> 
> If this were about religion, and i said i had the Pope's autograph and people started flaming "Pope rhymes with Dope" then they would get slammed i am sure. But because my topic of choice is rap, it's ok to dog my thread?
> 
> ...


 
It was a joke.  Calm down.  Don't get your diapers in a wad (again a joke in case you can't pick up on the sarcasm).


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 8, 2009)

> It was a joke.  Calm down.  Don't get your diapers in a wad (again a joke in case you can't pick up on the sarcasm).



Learn some tolerance. Wait that was sarcasm, get it?


----------



## RAdams (Dec 8, 2009)

You know, I have been thinking about this thread, and i must say some things. 

If all i heard was the dribble that is played on the radio today, I would probably agree with the sentiment of rap is junk. Alot of the rap music today is junk. But dogging the entire industry is a form of racism. 

If you just had the written lyrics to a bunch of rap songs, you would say some of them were beautiful poems, but put over a beat and it all changes. If you have a heart, I could find a rap song that you could connect to, no matter your age or background. Granted, you may not care for it over a beat, but if i handed you the written lyrics, you would connect. 


Anyway, that's about all i got to say to this thread... If you wanna discuss rap music further( from either side of the coin) then PM me!


----------



## RAdams (Dec 8, 2009)

jasontg99 said:


> It was a joke. Calm down. Don't get your diapers in a wad (again a joke in case you can't pick up on the sarcasm).


 


Sorry bro, That was a reply to someone else that has since deleted their contribution to our conversation. It's all good big homie!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 8, 2009)

RAdams said:


> Sorry bro, That was a reply to someone else that has since deleted their contribution to our conversation. It's all good big homie!



I deleted it because the thread was devolving into something ugly and after
thinking about it, I didn't want to be part of that. I'll leave you with this:
If you choose to see hatred where you look, you will always find it.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 8, 2009)

that's a nice comment coming from the first person to flame my thread!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 8, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Learn some tolerance. Wait that was sarcasm, get it?


 
RA knows I am joking, we cleared it up.  And yes, I do like joking around, it makes life much more fun.  Being serious all the time sucks.  As I told RA, no offense was meant to anyone by my "rap sounds like crap" joke.  I specifically said it was a joke.  I agree with newlondon, this is turning ugly, and I as well, want no part of it.  eace:


----------



## HSTurning (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrads. (have no idea who they are) 
I am not the biggest fan of rap but I do listen to some Eminem is the only new stuff I have but if you want to reach back I do have some Fresh Prince, Run DMC and a few others. I'm more of a rock and metal fan. I have had a meet and great back stage at a concert or 2 and have meet a couple others. AC/DC would be my #1 band but just like rjwolfe I listen to most everything. The first CD's I bought were Beethoven and Mozart. I don't like county or religious.  Someone in my family even recorded a CD and had a couple #1 country songs in europe.  I was in the studio for the recording of 2 songs and I still dont like country.  I can deal with some of the pop/country.  

If your read the words in most songs alot of people would be more open about the music.  Even Johnny Cash recorded a CD of 10 or 12 Metal songs.  I even liked a couple of the versions he did.

rjwolfe the only polka I like is Wierd Al :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Dec 8, 2009)

RAdams said:


> I have listened to rap music since before it was popular for white kids to listen to rap. Most of my music collection is old school rap.
> 
> My brother called me the other night from Okinawa. He had just got home from work, where he works at a bowling alley. Too Short, and E-40 were both there bowling. My brother ended up hanging out with them for half of the night, bowling like 5 games and the works. He made such an impact on them, they came back the next morning to leave him their autographs. He is a rap fan, but nothing like me. SO, as a cool suprise for me, he is mailing me the bowling pin they signed!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



My son and daughter would kill for the ICP autographs.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah that was a most excellent night!


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ron,
I like your caricature of Frank Eaton.


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 8, 2009)

RAdams said:


> But dogging the entire industry is a form of racism.




You're kidding, right?  Please tell me you're kidding...

BTW- I'm not a fan of rap, but I can appreciate some of the skill that goes into it.  Though in general, I dislike anything that creates a culture that values criminality over all.  

Regardless, I think that it's very cool you were able to collect something from someone you look up to.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 8, 2009)

SnowLeopard_2001 said:


> Ron,
> I like your caricature of Frank Eaton.


 


Thank Ya! He is loved by many who bleed Orange in my State!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 8, 2009)

Ron, No I am not a fan of Rap, Just doesn't do it for me. But I am tickled that you are getting autographs from "Artists" that you appreciate.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 8, 2009)

Taking your advice.


----------



## TowMater (Dec 9, 2009)

I like to listen to old school rap, but the new stuff where all they want to do is talk about killen fools and gettin their baby mama pregnant and whatever just turns me off.

Gimme some Heavy D, C&C Music Factory, Digital Underground and stuff along those lines and I'm good to go. BTW alot of folks who listen to rap would call me old (43) but your only as old as you feel, and music can have alot to do with keeping you young if you listen to stuff that touches your soul.

Towmater (lover of most kinds of music except Screeching speed metal and there are even a few songs in there I like).


----------



## glycerine (Dec 10, 2009)

TowMater said:


> I like to listen to old school rap, but the new stuff where all they want to do is talk about killen fools and gettin their baby mama pregnant and whatever just turns me off.
> 
> Gimme some Heavy D, C&C Music Factory, Digital Underground and stuff along those lines and I'm good to go. BTW alot of folks who listen to rap would call me old (43) but your only as old as you feel, and music can have alot to do with keeping you young if you listen to stuff that touches your soul.
> 
> Towmater (lover of most kinds of music except Screeching speed metal and there are even a few songs in there I like).


 
You left out Vanilla Ice!!

Congrats on getting those autographs Ron.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey Towmater, Do yourself a big favor! Find an album called "One" by a group called Me Phi Me. I guarantee you will like them! Accoustic guitar with heavy background beats, and all positive rap lyrics! Excellent album!


"I believe that you can be what you want to be.
High as the sun, Deep as the sea you can achieve, 
Thus the Fraternity Me Phi Me We stand
For individuality for every free man
Because the reality of a weak clan
is a formality of slavery but we can learn to be
into your own, everyone has a throne
what fool will you rule?"


----------



## TowMater (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll check them out, thanks for the tip!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 14, 2009)

TowMater said:


> I'll check them out, thanks for the tip!


 
UGHHHH.  Just like a marine....receive a reply and take four days to respond.  M.A.R.I.N.E.  My Ass Rides In Navy Equipment.  U.S.M.C. Uncle Sam's Misguided Children.  Just kidding Todd, I am sure you have heard these countless times before, but I can't help it.  A good H.S. friend of mine is a Marine pilot.  Of course he started Navy....but ended up a Marine.  Assbackwards if you ask me.  GO NAVY!

Jason


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 14, 2009)

jasontg99 said:


> UGHHHH.  Just like a marine....receive a reply and take four days to respond.  M.A.R.I.N.E.  My Ass Rides In Navy Equipment.  U.S.M.C. Uncle Sam's Misguided Children.  Just kidding Todd, I am sure you have heard these countless times before, but I can't help it.  A good H.S. friend of mine is a Marine pilot.  Of course he started Navy....but ended up a Marine.  Assbackwards if you ask me.  GO NAVY!
> 
> Jason



Hey, Don't knock the Marines... they've been guarding Navy gates for 300 years and haven't lost one yet.  :biggrin::biggrin:  GO NAVY


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 14, 2009)

RA,
I'm Not a fan of RAP, it's just not my style and I find the beat irritating... but when I was growing up at the beginning of the Rock and Roll era, all the old people then hated the music and didn't like the beat either.... music is like everything else... we run through cycles and the last generation generally always hates the music of the next... I was taught - to each his own... and that beauty is in the eyes of the beholder... 

Congratulations on getting the autographs.. enjoy them and don't pay attention to the detractors...


----------



## RAdams (Dec 14, 2009)

It is mighty nice of the Navy to taxi the Corps around! Then safely wait in the harbor while the Corps takes care of business, then a free ride home! It is nice to have a chauffer (sp). 

SEMPER FI


----------



## Slyotter (Dec 14, 2009)

jasontg99 said:


> It was a joke. Calm down. Don't get your diapers in a wad (again a joke in case you can't pick up on the sarcasm).


 

 The problem is, something might be a joke to some (generally the originator and mabybe a few others), but if the intended person does not percieve it as funny or a joke (kinda hard to get sarcasm from typed words, there is no tone of voice/body or facial ques to give away the fact you are not being serious).
 Personally, I joined IAP to learn about pen turning. And I have see that there is generally a great group here, that want to help teach, improve and push eachother to better work. I like that and would like to see it more in other communities. I don't have a problem with people talking about what they like here. But I do have to say in the last 2-3 posts from RA, he gets blasted. Doesn't matter if it is for pen turning or here for his taste in music. ( RA, I like the old school stuff, but the newer generation is a little to hard core and generally gives me a headache now. But I do like to hear the older generation once in a while.)

  Here is my take, if you don't have something constructive to say about someone's post. DON'T POST ON IT! Read it and move on to something that interests you. IF you are going to post a joke it won't be taken in the wrong light, if it can be, it will be.  Saying "it was a joke" does not change how someone feels from the original comment.

Slyotter


----------



## Slyotter (Dec 14, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> Hey, Don't knock the Marines... they've been guarding Navy gates for 300 years and haven't lost one yet. :biggrin::biggrin: GO NAVY


 

 Funny, the USMC isn't 300 years old yet, so how can they be guarding our gates? OH WAIT, I haven't seen a marine on one of base gates I was stationed at or visited in the last 16 years. As a matter a fact, my last two carriers only one had marines on board, AIRWINGERS who are not much more than sailors in Marine uniforms anyways.

  I really cannot say much bad about the Corps though. 18 years in the Navy and my closest friends are Marines, and the few times actually in harms way, I was with Marines and soldiers. Funny, the one group that wasn't liked and picked on the most was the Air Force personnel. Guess complaining they were forced extended to 4 months deployments, didn't do them any good.

Slyotter


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 14, 2009)

Slyotter said:


> The problem is, something might be a joke to some (generally the originator and mabybe a few others), but if the intended person does not percieve it as funny or a joke (kinda hard to get sarcasm from typed words, there is no tone of voice/body or facial ques to give away the fact you are not being serious).
> Personally, I joined IAP to learn about pen turning. And I have see that there is generally a great group here, that want to help teach, improve and push eachother to better work. I like that and would like to see it more in other communities. I don't have a problem with people talking about what they like here. But I do have to say in the last 2-3 posts from RA, he gets blasted. Doesn't matter if it is for pen turning or here for his taste in music. ( RA, I like the old school stuff, but the newer generation is a little to hard core and generally gives me a headache now. But I do like to hear the older generation once in a while.)
> 
> Here is my take, if you don't have something constructive to say about someone's post. DON'T POST ON IT! Read it and move on to something that interests you. IF you are going to post a joke it won't be taken in the wrong light, if it can be, it will be. Saying "it was a joke" does not change how someone feels from the original comment.
> ...


 
Slyotter,

    Please read all my posts on this subject before commenting.  Ron (RAdams) and I were joking around.  Check my friends list, he is on it!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 14, 2009)

RAdams said:


> It is mighty nice of the Navy to taxi the Corps around! Then safely wait in the harbor while the Corps takes care of business, then a free ride home! It is nice to have a chauffer (sp).
> 
> SEMPER FI


 
HAHAHA.  I have a lot a friends who are marines.  We are constantly messing around with each other.  I have heard the chauffeur joke a few times.  In all seriousness, I have nothing but respect for those guys/girls.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 14, 2009)

Slyotter said:


> T
> 
> Here is my take, if you don't have something constructive to say about someone's post. DON'T POST ON IT!



I agree. From now on, all posts should consist of either:
1. Nice pen.  or:
2. I agree.

In fact, we should make it easier.  Just type 1 or 2. We'll know.

Now .. was this post full of #1 or #2? :biggrin:


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 14, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> I agree. From now on, all posts should consist of either:
> 1. Nice pen. or:
> 2. I agree.
> 
> ...


 
Charlie,


    I love your sense of humor!  :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 14, 2009)

jasontg99 said:


> Charlie,
> 
> 
> I love your sense of humor!  :biggrin:



I just figured it would cut down on my spelling errors..


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a 50/50 shot, so I'll go with #1...


----------



## RAdams (Dec 14, 2009)

Slyotter:

Thanks man! I was kinda feeling like i was being singled out as well. I don't know why. I guess i rub people the wrong way. Maybe it is my superior pen making skills. Or maybe it is my big fat mouth. Or it might be my abrasive nature. Whatever it is I apologize. I won't be changing any time soon, and i kinda like hangin out here, so if i do rub someone the wrong way then we can keep flaming, or we can just learn to get along. 



To the other crazies posting on this thread..... ROFL! MAN YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY! Thanks for saving a dying thread!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 14, 2009)

RAdams said:


> we can just learn to get along.quote]
> 
> I don't know....you are from Oklahoma.....


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah Now!!! I am proud to be an OKIE, and I can get along with almost anyone, except maybe those who charge for free stuff.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 14, 2009)

Roger,

    I am a Texan, born and raised.  I am currently stationed in Japan, but I will finally be back stateside (VA) in Feb.  I can't wait to get home!  I am just knocking on Ron being from OK because earlier he had started a thread about state to state rivalries and started knocking on Texas!


----------



## RAdams (Dec 14, 2009)

its not hard to do!


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 15, 2009)

RAdams said:


> its not hard to do!


 
Hey now!!!  Ron, I decided to follow your advice.   
1.  I think we "can all get along".  
2.  But only after your kid stops crying!!!


----------



## el_d (Dec 15, 2009)

jasontg99 said:


> Hey now!!!  Ron, I decided to follow your advice.
> 1.  I think we "can all get along".
> 2.  But only after your kid stops crying!!!



Now thats Funny!!!!


----------



## TowMater (Dec 15, 2009)

We have to tactically plan out our responses to make sure we cover Key Terrain, Observation of Fields of Fire, Cover and Concealment, Objectives and Avenues of Regress.

That takes time. And our tiny brains hurt to much to type after we figure all that other stuff out.

Mater-Who still thinks the Navy should be a Department of the Marine Corps.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 15, 2009)

TowMater said:


> Mater-Who still thinks the Navy should be a Department of the Marine Corps.




It is.... the Navy is the Department Head of the Marine Corps.:biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 15, 2009)

Slyotter said:


> Funny, the USMC isn't 300 years old yet, so how can they be guarding our gates? OH WAIT, I haven't seen a marine on one of base gates I was stationed at or visited in the last 16 years. As a matter a fact, my last two carriers only one had marines on board, AIRWINGERS who are not much more than sailors in Marine uniforms anyways.
> 
> I really cannot say much bad about the Corps though. 18 years in the Navy and my closest friends are Marines, and the few times actually in harms way, I was with Marines and soldiers. Funny, the one group that wasn't liked and picked on the most was the Air Force personnel. Guess complaining they were forced extended to 4 months deployments, didn't do them any good.
> 
> Slyotter



Hey Jerry,
Don't take it seriously.... there's been banter between the Navy and Marines since their inception.. I have nothing but the utmost respect for the marine corp... They are some of the finest people I have ever met, dedicated and true to their calling.


----------



## tbroye (Dec 15, 2009)

I live in area where I don't have to have my radio on the hear it 24/7  People don't know what the volume knob/button is for in their cars.  In this area rap only brings out the worst in people.  The accompanying picture were take of my house and truck last Wednesday morning.  The little s*** went around the area tagging fences signs, play ground equipment and 6 houses that fly the flag.  U.S.D.A   United Streets Dopeboyz of America is what it stands for a rap group out of Atlanta GA.  CTE is some artists group U.S.D.A belongs to.  Took the police and Gang task force a while to figure it all out.  Rumor is they were caught over the weekend and were given instant justice and that all I heard and don't want to know more.  If I would have caught them, the would have been stripped tagged with red appliance epoxy paint and sent down the nearby main street for the cops to clean up.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tom, that sucks that they did that to you and your house. But rap is not responsible for that - bad parents or lack of is. I understand that they spray painted a rap group's initials but if that said Aerosmith, would you have blamed the rock industry? Rap is no more responsible for that, then Country is for the suicide rate. (Remember I like country too!) I am not trying to stir things up but broad generalizations are not the answer.


----------



## TowMater (Dec 16, 2009)

Were you able to get that crap off your truck and house???




tbroye said:


> I live in area where I don't have to have my radio on the hear it 24/7  People don't know what the volume knob/button is for in their cars.  In this area rap only brings out the worst in people.  The accompanying picture were take of my house and truck last Wednesday morning.  The little s*** went around the area tagging fences signs, play ground equipment and 6 houses that fly the flag.  U.S.D.A   United Streets Dopeboyz of America is what it stands for a rap group out of Atlanta GA.  CTE is some artists group U.S.D.A belongs to.  Took the police and Gang task force a while to figure it all out.  Rumor is they were caught over the weekend and were given instant justice and that all I heard and don't want to know more.  If I would have caught them, the would have been stripped tagged with red appliance epoxy paint and sent down the nearby main street for the cops to clean up.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 16, 2009)

that really sucks. Jackass kids that accidently found their dad's spray paint no doubt. I am a fan of a rap group that is INFAMOUS for "tagging". Their tag can be seen worldwide now, literally. Their tag is so famous, it is a car window sticker, it is a poster line, t shirt line, magnets, belt buckles, and other jewelry, a tattoo, and still a tag. In fact, If you look for him, you can probably find him in your own town. No matter where you live. That is not Rap's fault. That is Brilliant advertising. Spray Paint is cheap, and everybody can find some. If you can get chump kids to tag your music group, and the victims post it on the internet, you are National overnight. Believe it or not, these cats today actually think about this stuff. All part of a Marketing package. It wouldn't suprise me at all to find out that they either just released an album, or are just about to release an album. 

I also wanted to take this opportunity to mention a little happening in my birth city of Oklahoma City. A while back, we had a Celebrity in town. Jessica Alba. Yes, THE Jessica Alba. I don't remember why she was here, but she was. Well, while in OKC, Miss. Alba decided to go out with a friend or two and plaster "FREE WILLY" posters all over the city. On Electrical junction boxes, ice coolers, Hospital walls, Billboard ads that companies paid for, Just all over. They used a rediculous glue that was harder to remove than spray paint according to the report I saw. Cost the City a boatload of money to clean the crap up. She did it as a protest for something. The city threatened her, and she agreed to make a donation to somebody or the other. 

The point of me telling that story is this: There are IDIOTS EVERYWHERE. WE ARE SURROUNDED!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 24, 2009)

I have to disagree with that part.  It's vandelism, not brilliant advertising.  Putting up posters or handing out fliers is one thing, but spray painting property is another...
Music and the entertainment industry in general cannot be BLAMED for any misconduct or illegal acts, BUT I believe it all has a strong influence over people, just like any form of media.  It is up to parents/guardians to teach right from wrong, but with the entertainment industry the way it is, it only makes things harder.



RAdams said:


> that really sucks. Jackass kids that accidently found their dad's spray paint no doubt. I am a fan of a rap group that is INFAMOUS for "tagging". Their tag can be seen worldwide now, literally. Their tag is so famous, it is a car window sticker, it is a poster line, t shirt line, magnets, belt buckles, and other jewelry, a tattoo, and still a tag. In fact, If you look for him, you can probably find him in your own town. No matter where you live. That is not Rap's fault. That is Brilliant advertising. Spray Paint is cheap, and everybody can find some. If you can get chump kids to tag your music group, and the victims post it on the internet, you are National overnight. Believe it or not, these cats today actually think about this stuff. All part of a Marketing package. It wouldn't suprise me at all to find out that they either just released an album, or are just about to release an album.
> 
> I also wanted to take this opportunity to mention a little happening in my birth city of Oklahoma City. A while back, we had a Celebrity in town. Jessica Alba. Yes, THE Jessica Alba. I don't remember why she was here, but she was. Well, while in OKC, Miss. Alba decided to go out with a friend or two and plaster "FREE WILLY" posters all over the city. On Electrical junction boxes, ice coolers, Hospital walls, Billboard ads that companies paid for, Just all over. They used a rediculous glue that was harder to remove than spray paint according to the report I saw. Cost the City a boatload of money to clean the crap up. She did it as a protest for something. The city threatened her, and she agreed to make a donation to somebody or the other.
> 
> The point of me telling that story is this: There are IDIOTS EVERYWHERE. WE ARE SURROUNDED!


----------

